# Nandrolone Beats Testosterone for Weight Gain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nandrolone Beats Testosterone for Weight Gain (*study) by Anthony Roberts Nearly everyone who has used both testosterone and nandrolone (Deca) will tell you that, at an equal dose, testosterone will build more muscle and strength. Despite this commonly accepted wisdom, nandrolone boasts a 25% higher anabolic rating than testosterone, as measured by Vida (on rodents). [...]

*Read More...*


----------

